# newbie here, just picked up a craftsman YT 14, anyone know anything about these?



## illumastorm (Mar 30, 2011)

hi all, i'm new here (just found this website and it looks awsome), i picked up a mower last weekend and the previous owner stripped it down and repainted it, took all the stickers, decals, etc off and didn't put any back on. there is a plate riveted onto the back so i was able to get the model & serial # off it and have found so far that it is a 1980's craftsman YT-14. thats about all i know about it, anyone have any info on these? it has a briggs twin motor and that has been repainted also but i did find some model, type, & code #'s , model 400707, type 011102, code 85021912. still trying to find any info on the motor but so far no luck. 
the mower has no deck or any of the levers or brackets for a deck but thats ok as i wasn't going to do any mowing with it, was going to try to hook up a blade on the front or maybe some kind of bucket, hydraulic or ? basically i got this to play around with since it was free. motor runs pretty good but acts like it's flooding out when running slow, maybe need to check out the carb? has brand new tires though.
i'll try to get some pics.
thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not familiar with them but wanted to welcome you to the forum! Do you have any pictures of the new toy?


----------



## illumastorm (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the welcome, no pics yet but i'll get some. i just found this web site that has info on how to tell what briggs motor you have.
www.outdoordistributors.com/Briggs_And_Strattonmodelid.html
guess i have a one made in 1985, feb. 19. 40 cu. in.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

the code number on the briggs motor tells its an 85 ( 1st two numbers of the code) - more then likely the carb needs to be cleaned, specially if its sat for any time.

If youve never cleaned a carb before- its not really that hard- heres how i do it :


First, take or draw pictures of linkages, ect- so when it goes back together, youll know where they go.

On a flat table, take 2 old rags/towels - i use the left one for dirty parts, right one for cleaned pieces - take the carb off, and in order start disassembling the carb and lay them out in the same order on the towel ( top down to the bottom) - be careful of gaskets, small pieces- you might need to get a rebuild kit ( $ 20-25 ) if the gaskets are all dried out- youll need the old gasket to match up to the new one( theres more then one for twin carbs).

Individually clean each piece and in the same order place on the clean towel ( i use spray carb cleaner) - make sure all the lil ports and holes are clean- a good tool for small ports is a pipe cleaner or wire tie wrap ( for like bread) with the paper off it. You also might need a brush for dirt on the housing.


Once its all clean, start reassembling the carb, bottom to top, then put back on the tractor. 

You might also want to change the fuel filter and gas lines to be on the safe side as well.


----------



## illumastorm (Mar 30, 2011)

got some pics of the new to me toy.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks cool- i like the red and black paint. Almost looks like a GT with the grille style and tank in the back.

I have a few craftsmans- couple GT's some LT's - im still working on my 80's LT12 - the stock silver went away for dark blue and black paint with chrome painted rims- id planned on modding it with LEDs all around it , but im working on putting a deck back on it- already am building a few mod tractors.


----------



## illumastorm (Mar 30, 2011)

well i ran across a better project last weekend so i think i'll be selling this one. if anyone's interested let me know, i'll be posting it in the for sale section.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Riding Mower Craftsman LT 4000 It kinda looks like this one?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*yt14*

Hi,newbie!Just looked it up.Your tractor is a craftsman,model# 917255813,made in 1985-86.The engine was made onFeb.19,1985.It's a vertical-shaft,14hp,opposed-twin,40c.u.in.,withplain(non-roller)bearings,and should have a 12v.elect.starter,and an alternator(under flywheel).You can order parts,and a manual from Craftsman,online. Hope this helps!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If i was closer id throw y an offer - too far away tho. I likes briggs opposed twin motors.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hi,newbie!Just looked it up.Your tractor is a craftsman,model# 917255813,made in 1985-86.The engine was made onFeb.19,1985.It's a vertical-shaft,14hp,opposed-twin,40c.u.in.,withplain(non-roller)bearings,and should have a 12v.elect.starter,and an alternator(under flywheel).You can order parts,and a manual from Craftsman,online. Hope this helps!




Great info jhngardner367!


----------

